# Any updates on F&M Expression's 15� transfers and dealing with cracking?



## musicinguam (Aug 18, 2014)

*Any updates on F&M Expression's 15¢ transfers and dealing with cracking?*

Hi Everyone, I've been reading posts about plastisol transfers cracking on some of the shirts. Are there any updates regarding how to prevent cracking when using F and M expressions $.15 transfers? I followed the manufacturers specifications, but it still seems to be cracking. Does anyone have any updated advice regarding temperature, pressure, and the amount of seconds I need to press the transfers for? Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Any updates on F&M Expression's 15¢ transfers and dealing with cracking?*

You need to get a temperature probe and verify the heat press is actually at the temp is shows. Most are NOT completely accurate so that is where I would start. I have used tons of F&M's transfers without issue.


----------



## musicinguam (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Any updates on F&M Expression's 15¢ transfers and dealing with cracking?*



Dekay317 said:


> You need to get a temperature probe and verify the heat press is actually at the temp is shows. Most are NOT completely accurate so that is where I would start. I have used tons of F&M's transfers without issue.


Thanks! Btw, are you using the manufacturer's instructions or have you had to make any changes?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Any updates on F&M Expression's 15¢ transfers and dealing with cracking?*

Cracking is usually due to over curing. Keep the material type in mind while curing. 

We need to know what type of Material. Polyester is going to cure faster.


----------



## musicinguam (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Any updates on F&M Expression's 15¢ transfers and dealing with cracking?*



selanac said:


> Cracking is usually due to over curing. Keep the material type in mind while curing.
> 
> We need to know what type of Material. Polyester is going to cure faster.


I am pressing on Alstyle tees. 100% cotton.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Any updates on F&M Expression's 15¢ transfers and dealing with cracking?*

I've used mfgs. directions on F&M .15 transfers on 100% cotton with no problems.


----------



## SoMajor (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Any updates on F&M Expression's 15¢ transfers and dealing with cracking?*



selanac said:


> Cracking is usually due to over curing. Keep the material type in mind while curing.
> 
> We need to know what type of Material. Polyester is going to cure faster.


Am I right to assume, by curing, you mean the amount of time for pressing. So if its suppose to pressed for 7 seconds, I press it for 10?

The reason I ask is because I'm also having some issues with cracking with the F&M prints, and I'm wondering if there is something I can do to fix this?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Any updates on F&M Expression's 15¢ transfers and dealing with cracking?*

No matter what you do, you will experience more cracking with the 15 and 20 cents from F&M Expressions than with other transfers.....They are thick and have an adhesive......So they have less "give" in them than typical hot split or hot peel transfers.....Because they are applied with adhesive, you can get away with a shorter press and lower temperature.....Any extra time and/or heat will cause the transfers to get "brittle" and crack quicker....


----------

